# Repainted Schwinn 1930's ??



## lundwalleye (May 23, 2011)

Hi picked this bike up and it is repainted and can not see the serial numbers. The old timer said it was from the 30's. The seat post clamp is part of the rear trainagle and the locking fork works and the key removes. The seat is a messinger in good condition. See pics and let me know your thoughts on this bike and if it is worth restoring or just ride it. Forgive me if the links do not work, newbie at posting. 
Thanks


----------



## ejlwheels (May 23, 2011)

Assuming the chain guard is original, it's a 1941.


----------



## lundwalleye (May 23, 2011)

That's what I was thinking based on what I read, but what about the rear trinagle seat post clamp? I tried to find this out there, but never seen.


----------



## lundwalleye (May 24, 2011)

Hi Just wondering if anyone knows what year this bike is and if it has value. The last post stated it was a 1941 based on the chaingaurd, but what about the seat post clamp being the rear triangle, I would think that is a unique identifier? Please help if possible.
Thanks





Shot at 2011-05-23


----------



## DonChristie (May 26, 2011)

The seat/fenders/Pedals are probably newer than the bike. 1941 seems correct. 40 had a straight down tube, I think. You should have a serial number on the bottom bracket.


----------



## Xcelsior (May 26, 2011)

No straight downtube in 40


----------

